# Can we travel while waiting for spousal sponsorship approval?



## FRegier2985 (Sep 21, 2008)

Hi there,

I am a Canadian citizen and my fiance is a British citizen. I am currently on a working holiday visa in the UK with him and we are getting married in June 2009. We have been together for just over 2 years with more than enough evidence to prove our relationship is legitimate. Immediately following our marriage we are going to apply for spousal sponsorship for him to emigrate to Canada. Our question is that while we are waiting, we would like to go to Australia for a year or 2 (or however long the application takes - I am a nurse and can get a visa for however long I would like as hospitals are willing to sponsor me). Are we allowed to live temporarily in Australia on working visas while waiting for his sponsorship approval? Thank you in advance!


----------

